# persian



## hellize (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello,

Here's a little persian fighter for today. The blade is 5160 carbon steel with iron bolsters and polished antler handle.
Wish you guys an awesome week!


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 17, 2017)

Purdy knaf!


----------



## hellize (Oct 18, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Purdy knaf!



I am really sorry, but I have no idea what that means!


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 19, 2017)

Pretty knife?


----------



## hellize (Oct 19, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> Pretty knife?



Something like that I hope  It is a good question thou...


----------

